# NORTH VANCOUVER | Belle Isle - Town Homes | 3 fl x 12 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

located in Lions Gate Village, North Vancouver
88 townhomes with 1 to 3 bedrooms
12 x 3-storey buildings
242 underground parking stalls
near Belle Isle Park
close to Capilano River trail network
walking distance to Park Royal Shopping Centre
15-minute drive to downtown Vancouver

























https://www.mikestewart.ca/presale/belle-isle-north-shore-presale-citimark-townhomes/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

IMG_0600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its totally completed now


----------

